
Apple trying to stop sale of Steve Jobs action figure - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/05/apple_trying_to_stop_sale_of_steve_jobs_action_figure.html
======
sp332
It's funny to me that, with all the attention to detail, they used the wrong
font for the "One more thing" backdrop. It should be Myriad Pro
<https://www.linotype.com/partner/charmap/16785273> but I think it's Arial.

------
rwmj
I don't know the legal rights or wrong of this, but I'll just say "boooo".
This action figure looks cool[1] and Apple are not cool by trying to stop it.

[1] Cool, modulo the fact that all the pictures are probably photoshopped and
don't represent the real thing ...

------
crazygringo
I'm curious -- how does a company come to own the likeness of their former
CEO?

If anyone would be suing, wouldn't it be Steve Jobs' family? Or did Steve Jobs
actually sign rights to his likeness over to Apple in perpetuity?

